# Please stop



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I have been noticing a trend not just on this BB but also on one of my other favorite sites bringatrailer.com.
It would seem that there is a lot of petty arguments and comments appearing on a regular basis that is really screwing up a good thing. These BB's are meant for all to have a good time on and be a way to socialize in a positive manor with a mostly like minded group of people. Instead there are a small group of people that are using it to have bitchy little fights in a very public way. Why do you feel the need to involve the rest of us in your tantrums? If you can't solve your problems in a PM then what makes you think you will be able to in the public forum? I am begging you (and you all know who you are) Please stop.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The edit button can be a wonderous thing at times
Rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's a simple solution to you guys that just can't stand each other. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/profile.php?do=ignorelist

Type in the name, and poof!! All that person's posts disappear. It certainly beats having your name in red. Hey, some people just rub some people the wrong way. It's a fact of life. This is the quick and easy way to eliminate that issue. Just don't get curious and peek when that person is responding to a topic you're passionate about... Oh and try to ignore it if someone quotes that offending person. We can't see who you're ignoring!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Rewind*

Not sure why....

....but the grey backs remember and will back me up on this factoid:

For whatever reason, HT always gets a little heated in the summer months... if not outright testy. Dunno what it is, but it's here again. Cant ya feel the love? :thumbsup: LOL! 

We're self policing for the most part, and I assume that like me, most of the membership likes it that way too. Lets all try to cut each other a bit more slack. It couldnt be more simple; use PM for that which is not suitable for public consumption and push the red button as required.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I know I am nicer if I don't drink and post!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> I know I am nicer if I don't drink and post!


Well,
There goes THAT idea.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Not sure why....
> 
> ....but the grey backs remember and will back me up on this factoid:
> 
> For whatever reason, HT always gets a little heated in the summer months... if not outright testy. Dunno what it is, but it's here again. Cant ya feel the love? :thumbsup: LOL!


I think I got a finger on at least part of it Bill.

Summer means less slot car racing, and we are all in withdrawals.
We race to the forums to satisfy our slot cravings, but builds are down,
swaps are down, heck, posts as a whole are down. 

We gots the summer slot blues...

I try to stay positive here, and take my frustrations out on my facebook friends.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I blame Al Pink.

Just kidding. The majority of regulars stick together like family, and I think a few fishing newbies just stirred things up around the same time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected] sethndaddy.
no worries here mate.
LOL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't think this is a HobbyTalk thing. I do believe there is general lack of etiquette, respect, open mindedness, and tolerance in all forms of human communication today. The web, online social media, and user forums (like HobbyTalk) simply provide a way for a much larger number of people to participate is the dysfunctional and divisive mess that has become the norm for highly depersonalized human interaction. 

When individuals start participating in online public forums they are inclined to emulate the patterns and behaviors they see and hear on television, radio, newspapers, other social web sites, other forums, and blogs. Sadly, douchebaggery seems to have become the megaphone of choice for too many public forums across all media. 

On the other hand I think most people are pretty open when it comes to human interaction on a more personal and intimate level. I've met a number of people in the slot car hobby who have overly opinionated and somewhat divisive personas in online forums, sometimes through their own participation but also through reputation. When you get them face to face and talk human to human you very often realize that they are regular and reasonable people and quite different than how they are painted by their online persona. 

With that in mind, my advice would be to treat interactions on HobbyTalk like you are talking to a friend, acquaintance, or someone you feel compelled to respect just because that's always a good starting point and basis when meeting someone for the first time. If you lead with anything less than respect then you've missed an opportunity for getting the same thing back. If you don't care about establishing mutual respect, well then you're just another guy with a megaphone...


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

As per, a platinum-quality contribution from AfxToo. I was told to look out for same, and so far it has been on the money.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Santa is watching....be nice!!*

Can I get a Whaaaa, Whaaaa...Boooooooooooy!!

Bob...your shoe is untied (if you looked don't hate me Please)...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Can I get a Whaaaa, Whaaaa...Boooooooooooy!!
> 
> Bob...your shoe is untied (if you looked don't hate me Please)...zilla


that's the BEST chill-pill advice Zilla; Santa Is Watching You !!!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

I'M, a 55 year old boy, w/ STILL plays w/ toy cars :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

douchebaggery Now thats a lovley word 

Roger Corrie


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Very well put AfxToo.
You about hit it on the head.

I've been on some different public forums in other areas and it seems there's always a small percentage bound and determined to rile things up.

Unforunately, what they seem to have learned is the best way to get 'attention' is through negative methods.

I feel bad for these people, but I also know the best way to feed that negativity is to respond to it. 
Most times, as hard as it is, the best way to deal w/ them is to just ignore them.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I think I got a finger on at least part of it Bill.
> 
> Summer means less slot car racing, and we are all in withdrawals.
> We race to the forums to satisfy our slot cravings, but builds are down,
> ...


One of the 1-1 Mopar boards I go on has these kind of flare-ups every winter when the guys have the same type of withdrawal from playing with thier cars.Self policing is a good thing and the regulars can usually put the newbs in thier place as far as acting right and being respsectfull of others.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

My theory is these trouble makers are controlled by a woman and use opportunities like this, which are non-existant at home, to lash out and feel in control. Just a theory!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jim Norton said:


> My theory is these trouble makers are controlled by a woman and use opportunities like this, which are non-existant at home, to lash out and feel in control. Just a theory!
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


 Maybe in some cases.

There is no doubt that the TM runs things around my home but you do not
see ME* acting like a 2 year old. 12, mayhaps....but certainly not 2!


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Jim Norton said:


> My theory is these trouble makers are controlled by a woman and use opportunities like this, which are non-existant at home, to lash out and feel in control. Just a theory!
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


Haha ..too funny .. probably true .. :thumbsup:


----------

